# need for plans



## chucky (Dec 20, 2007)

I am preparing to build two cabinets, one is 40"x77"x 8" d. It will store my cd collection. should I have doors? I need design help.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Doors will help keep the dust off them.:thumbsup: If you're using something like drawers and slides,make sure they're full extension slides so you can get to the cds in the back.I like the plastic cd holder inserts as opposed to packing them in too tight.They take up alot of space though.Oops.I guess if it's 8"deep,you're prob not using drawers.


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

40"x77"x 8" d

That is one helluva CD collection. :blink::laughing:


----------



## chucky (Dec 20, 2007)

Buffalo Bilious said:


> 40"x77"x 8" d
> 
> That is one helluva CD collection. :blink::laughing:


I built a fifteen foot home entertainment wall unit a few years ago and it has a 32X35 cd storage system with four rollout shelves using the plastic cd holders. Each shelf holds 125 cd's, it is 85% full. We also have two cd towers that hold 200 cd's which is 97% full (I'm building a furniture grade case to hold these) AND MY WIFE WILL NOT STOP BUYING CD.:yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

chucky said:


> I built a fifteen foot home entertainment wall unit a few years ago and it has a 32X35 cd storage system with four rollout shelves using the plastic cd holders. Each shelf holds 125 cd's, it is 85% full. We also have two cd towers that hold 200 cd's which is 97% full (I'm building a furniture grade case to hold these) AND MY WIFE WILL NOT STOP BUYING CD.:yes:



With your previous experience, doesn't sound like you need help with design. Doors will help with controlling dust, but won't eliminate it. Your decision may be based on personal taste. You'll have to allow for opening clearances for the drawers.


----------

